# Any ideas on whats wrong?? (pics)



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

it wasn't culled.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Is that Rosie reincarnated?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

jgat said:


> Is that Rosie reincarnated?


No I think it might be Hillary Clinton.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

That is the next ugliest creature next to my mother-in-law. (Actually she's hot...I just take a shot when I can!)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ok, i'm going to pick up remmy tomarrow. I dont need him looking like that! What does rick feed them?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Collar was on too high a setting.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Too many :beer:


----------

